# earphones under 1500



## tyagi96 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey guys, I m looking to buy a set of earphones or in-ear headphones, as some call them. Build quality will be an issue as I shall be treating them rough. I would be using them for rock and metal and would like loudness and clarity thanks


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 4, 2014)

Denon AHC 260 should be your choice.


----------



## tyagi96 (Apr 4, 2014)

So I m down to 4, the denon ahc260, sony MDR ex220, creative ep660 and techfusion twinwoofers. I would like the best buy in terms of durability, loudness and sound quality


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 5, 2014)

tyagi96 said:


> So I m down to 4, the denon ahc260, sony MDR ex220, creative ep660 and techfusion twinwoofers. I would like the best buy in terms of durability, loudness and sound quality



Also see COWON EM1, SM PL21


----------



## tyagi96 (Apr 5, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Also see COWON EM1, SM PL21


I m doubtful about the soundmagic's durability


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 5, 2014)

Denon and the Cowon should be it. Ideally I like a Klipsch for rocknrolla but lower end klipsch will bring in fatigue and aint good for long listening sessions.


----------



## tyagi96 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ahc260 or em1. The em1 has definitely got better build quality and looks but some web reviews say that the sound quality of the cowon is not as good when used with mobile devices. Anybody own an em1???


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah heard about it, but again you never mentioned where you were going to use it,
As far as your concern about driving power I clearly notice difference in sound quality difference on my ES 18 when I use it with my laptop as compared to regular use with my mobile; so IMO it's a chronic problem with earphones.


----------



## tyagi96 (Apr 5, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Yeah heard about it, but again you never mentioned where you were going to use it,
> As far as your concern about driving power I clearly notice difference in sound quality difference on my ES 18 when I use it with my laptop as compared to regular use with my mobile; so IMO it's a chronic problem with earphones.


Yeah sorry abt that. I will be using it on my tab3 most of the time. Actually the cowon has got 10mm drivers so I m just a little apprehensive....


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes Cowon does better with an amp,a lot better. But its acceptable and good with any source that has a powerful or high current phones out eg Xperia Z etc etc...


----------



## tyagi96 (Apr 5, 2014)

Placed an order for em1 at flipkart. Lets hope no issues creep up. Thanks incinerator and chaitanya


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 5, 2014)

tyagi96 said:


> Ahc260 or em1. The em1 has definitely got better build quality and looks but some web reviews say that the sound quality of the cowon is not as good when used with mobile devices. Anybody own an em1???



Using cowon em1 with my i5 & Xperia  z!
Better quality than ES18 & Earpods!


----------



## tyagi96 (Apr 5, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Using cowon em1 with my i5 & Xperia  z!
> Better quality than ES18 & Earpods!



Ah a good omen right after I placed the order!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 5, 2014)

tyagi96 said:


> Ah a good omen right after I placed the order!



Make sure you get the one with mic!


----------



## tyagi96 (Apr 5, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Make sure you get the one with mic!


Is there a difference in the sound? In any case, I ordered the one WITH the mic


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 5, 2014)

tyagi96 said:


> Is there a difference in the sound? In any case, I ordered the one WITH the mic



I don't think so!


----------



## tyagi96 (Apr 5, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I don't think so!


So any reason for recommending the one with the mic??


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 5, 2014)

tyagi96 said:


> So any reason for recommending the one with the mic??



Basically it's only if you are a user who is traveling a lot accompanied by many calls!
I bought with nicks because I daily need to commute 10 km to and fro on bike and receive many important calls!


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 6, 2014)

If you recieve one without mic consider it a boon.
Because due to inline mic often headsets tend to loose the L & R balance on some particular sets.


----------



## tyagi96 (Apr 10, 2014)

I m loving it guys. Thanks so much! Great piece of equipment. Love the loudness, and the way it doesn't overdo any single frequency while overpowering others


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 11, 2014)

Good to listen...


Spoiler



May be a full fledged review will be better.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2014)

Does it sport a mic too?

- - - Updated - - -

nvm.. just checked the features


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Does it sport a mic too?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> nvm.. just checked the features



Two versions -
With and without mic!


----------

